# Kits & the heat



## that's*satyrical (Jun 30, 2012)

As you know we've had quite the heat wave this past week over most of the US & we have been affected here in Georgia too. My rabbit kindled this afternoon in the 105F degree weather. She was looking pretty rough afterwards & 2 of the kits were on the ground. I got some bedding in the nest box (she did not pull fur so I put some hay & grass in the nest box to make it softer for the kits) There were 9 in all. Do I need to do anything special or can I even do anything to make things easier for her & the kits? Obviously I keep their water bottles full at all times and in the hottest part of the afternoon each cage gets a frozen 2 liter bottle of water put in it to cool things down a little. Thanks.


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Jul 1, 2012)

Some bring the doe & kits or just the kits inside & back out to feed to avoid the kits from overheating. At the least I'd use the frozen bottles.


----------

